# Pictures of some of my corys



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Some of my corydoras


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

One more


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

those are nice lexus! very cool


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, don't ya' just love the pandas? I have an albino, trilin, paleatus, panda and what I think is an agazzisi (sp?)

However, they're having a little problem right now that I'm trying figure out.

Yours look really nice, Lexus.


----------

